
What Kids Are Learning About Thanksgiving Is Changing - ohjeez
https://time.com/5725168/thanksgiving-history-lesson/
======
ropiwqefjnpoa
Living in New England, you'll see many roads, even schools named after tribes
and chiefs like Pequot and Metacom. I always wonder at the reasoning behind
that, a rosy view of the past, remembrance of what was lost, just plain
ignorance of what happened? The Great Indian War and what led up to it left a
mark there that lingers to this day in one form or another.

I'll tell you though, the Puritans became the very thing, if not worse, they
were escaping in England...

